# Tampa Fl- 300 animal seizure INCLUDES HEDGIES



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Hello

First off, follow the link: http://www.spcafl.org/

So a family's home was raided because they were passed out drunk with their 16 month old child crying in the house when the grandmother went to pick her up. :evil:

298 animals INCLUDING HEDGIES were taken out of this house where the family was breeding animals, specially rats. :evil:

Anyway, long story short-- the SPCA Tampa Bay needs help, money or supplies for small animals of all kinds are desprately needed. The PETCO I work for is in the process of aquiring tanks, food and heating elements for as many of the animals as we can, but right now I am sure anything will help.

Check out the article and if anything, send your support and prayers to the volunteers.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

oh my word  I wish I was a couple hours closer so that I could help! I used to work with a Humane Society near there. It's amazing what these volunteers do! They certainly have my prayers.

Is there any way I can get in contact with them and send them snuggle bags for various animals?


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yeah there is a way to donate items. If you go to the main spcafl.org page, and go to the article, about 1/2 way down the page, it tells you about the needed supplies and an address that you can send them to. There is also a tab on the top of the page so you can just donate if you want. 

Thanks for the support. I sent them an e-mail offering hedgehog knowledge and my now teflon hands lol. Haven't heard back yet, but I am sure it's because they are super busy.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Just an update.

I got an e-mail back from the volunteer staffing lady and she informed me they have someone with experience working with the hedgies and they are getting the best care and cat food that they can get. 

They don't have any volunteer postitions with the hedgies, but offered me volunteer time walking the dogs and/or working with the other small animals.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So glad you're in a position to help! Hope everything works out for the different animals that were seized.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Even better update?!

I just heard from my manager Steve that the Petco Foundation is sending everything on the SPCA's request list! A pallet and a half of aquariums, food, heating elements, bedding...you name it! 

Nicole, the woman who works for the SPCA and schedules the volunteers and I have been e-mailing back and forth, and though it is a 30 minute or so drive from where I am, I want to go walk dogs or change some hamster cages out for them. It helps that I have my dog training certs and can help in different aspects! 

I just want to say how proud I am of Petco, and our store especially for their quick and courtious action for this rescue group. I can't believe how much money the Foundation gives away for almost any organization that is animal related and sends them a letter.  Go Petco!


----------



## aydree (Oct 19, 2012)

I hope all the rats are ok 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think your volunteer work is fabulous and I appreciate your updates on the situation.


----------

